
How Did You Hear About Osama Bin Laden's Death? [POLL] - ipster
http://mashable.com/2011/05/02/osama-bin-laden-death/
======
squasher
How is this poll going to work if we can't see the upvote tallies?

------
gsivil
Talking with a friend on Skype and refreshing carelessly my HN tab

------
byoung2
News app on a tablet

------
jgamman
by reading this HN post...

